# prostate sampling



## debraj (Jun 22, 2009)

I have been instructed to use G0416 for our Medicare patients. My question is: in addition to or instead of 55706?

Any help appreciated


----------



## johnbouis (Jun 23, 2009)

G0416 is a pathology code and will replace the usual 88305.    So it will go in addition to the 55706 procedure code.   jb


----------

